# Bystander Assistance?



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2010)

At least he didn't transport POV.<_<

http://www.suntimes.com/news/24-7/2787746,ambulance-taken-100910.article


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow.... Lol


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow - arrested 32 times prior; that is impressive.


----------



## zmedic (Oct 11, 2010)

'The paramedics were "somewhat agitated'' but handled the situation professionally, he said.'

Yeah, i'd be agitated too.


----------



## lampnyter (Oct 11, 2010)

reminds me of a couple months ago when an unoccupied ambulance go stolen at a stand-by in my city.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 11, 2010)

I suppose the patient must have been completely non emergent, because it says they used a different ambulance to transport to the hospital. Unless the guy crashed the rig, I don't see any reason to not use the first truck.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 11, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I suppose the patient must have been completely non emergent, because it says they used a different ambulance to transport to the hospital. Unless the guy crashed the rig, I don't see any reason to not use the first truck.



You mean other than it is evidence in a crime, and would need to be processed by law enforcement before it can leave the scene?  Not to mention allowing the involved rig to leave with the patient and crew, who are the primary witnesses, before obtaining written statements is a bad idea.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Oct 11, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I suppose the patient must have been completely non emergent, because it says they used a different ambulance to transport to the hospital. Unless the guy crashed the rig, I don't see any reason to not use the first truck.



It's evidence in a crime.

We have anti-theft devices in all of our trucks that allow us the remove the key but leave it running. I do this as a matter of course when inside at a scene. I've never considered the possibility of the truck being taken while I'm in it though.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2010)

WolfmanHarris said:


> It's evidence in a crime.
> 
> We have anti-theft devices in all of our trucks that allow us the remove the key but leave it running. I do this as a matter of course when inside at a scene. I've never considered the possibility of the truck being taken while I'm in it though.



We had one taken one night when the crew was sitting, posted.  One crew member was up front and the other was in the back, studying.  The guy grabbed the one out of the front and took off for a joy ride with the other girl in the back.  

She immediately called into the comm center on the unit's cell phone and we kept her on the phone through the whole pursuit, which terminated in a minor MVA.  It was funny, after it was all over.  She was beyond terrified.


----------



## medicRob (Oct 12, 2010)

*Ambulance Stolen with Crew and Patient in Back!!*

http://firegeezer.com/2010/10/11/fire-engine-corrals-ambulance-thief/?ref=nf

"Truck 26 had just left the scene after assisting the medic crew and heard the call.  They turned around and did an end run to the end of the street three blocks away where they effectively blocked the ambulance from progressing.  Just then several police officers swarmed the scene and arrested Jimmy McCoy, 27, who turned out to be a relative of the patient.  He misguidedly assumed he would help the ambulance crew by driving to the hospital while they were busy."


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 12, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> You mean other than it is evidence in a crime, and would need to be processed by law enforcement before it can leave the scene?  Not to mention allowing the involved rig to leave with the patient and crew, who are the primary witnesses, before obtaining written statements is a bad idea.



Yeah why would we let a medical emergency get in the way of securing written witness statements.   They can process it at the ER after I deliver my patient, trust me I wont have forgotten any of the specifics including who the gentlemen was that just carjacked me.

If there stable we can wait, if there not we go no delays.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 12, 2010)

I was up front studying one night,  partner asleep in the back;  guy walked up and pulled a knife and tried to carjack us.  I saw him coming and acting weird so I put it in gear before he got to us:  when he pulled the knife and started yelling; I pulled out and hit him with the mirror,  knocked him over and out from hitting his head on the curb.
   security at the hospital that saw the whole thing about fell over laughing.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 12, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> Yeah why would we let a medical emergency get in the way of securing written witness statements.   They can process it at the ER after I deliver my patient, trust me I wont have forgotten any of the specifics including who the gentlemen was that just carjacked me.
> 
> If there stable we can wait, if there not we go no delays.



Exactly, securing evidence rarely takes precedence over transport and treatment of the patient. If there was another ambulance on scene, then cool, transport that way and give statements to the police, otherwise they can follow me and ill talk to them at the hospital, after transferring the patient.


----------



## zmedic (Oct 12, 2010)

You also have to look at whether the crew is still able to give good patient care. A lot of people would need some time to deal with the fact that they just got carjacked and may not be in the frame of mind where they would be providing the best patient care or able to drive well.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 12, 2010)

zmedic said:


> You also have to look at whether the crew is still able to give good patient care. A lot of people would need some time to deal with the fact that they just got carjacked and may not be in the frame of mind where they would be providing the best patient care or able to drive well.



And the patient probably wasn't having a time-sensitive emergency anyway.

The article reported a "diabetic problem."


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats a new one for me.

Some places I work have ignition overrides, some don't. Still, no one really secures the rigs onscene - never had a need to - it'll take someone doing this near us before anyone starts paying attention.


----------

